# GIK Acoustics Summer Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*GIK Acoustics Announces the GIK Acoustic Summer Giveaway!*

*TWO lucky winners will each receive a GIK Elite Pillar Bass Trap! *

















Designed with style in mind. The Pillar offers rock solid performance all the way down into the lowest octaves that are so tough to deal with. Yet, their understated style allows them to disappear into your room and blend with your furnishings. These new treatments come standard with Guilford of Maine FR701-2100 fabric in our standard colors. Other FR701 or other Guilford fabric styles can be custom ordered. The solid maple frames are meticulously hand crafted in the USA for a great look and a long life. A variety of wood stains are also available to complement your decor.











*Qualifications:*


Qualification period is from _*August 1, 2008 through October 31, 2008*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2008 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held at the beginning of November 2008 from the qualified entries.
You must start a minimum of 5 new threads during the qualification period.*
You must have a minimum of 75 posts during the qualification period.* 
25 of your 75 posts must be posted in October 2008[/i]
_No post-padding allowed or you will be disqualified without notice!_
**Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*

DIY Speakers and Subwoofers
Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers
Home Theater | Audio and Video
Home Theater Installation and Systems
HD World | Computers | Games | Media

Your equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the GIK Acoustics Summer Giveaway Qualification Thread.
Winners must agree to post a user's review thread here at the Shack in the *Home Audio Acoustics* forum within 180 days of receiving the pillars.

Shipping outside of the U.S. Lower 48 will be the responsibility of the winner.

NOTE: Qualifying members must be registered by September 30, 2008 in order to qualify.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

Questions and discussions may be posted in the official *GIK Acoustics Summer Giveaway* sticky thread in the *Home Audio Acoustics* forum.

Best of luck... :T


----------

